# المنظومات السائلية و الغازية -وتطبيقاتها العملية في الصناعة



## الخير المبروك (21 يناير 2010)

[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]السيارة من بين أقرب السلع الصناعية إلى الإنسان المعاصر لما لها من دور فعّال في حياته . وإذا ما علمنا أن المكابح ـ سواء كانت سائلية او هوائية ـ تعتبر من بين أهم وسائل السلامة والأمان في السيارة فلن يَقْدم أحدٌ على قيادة سيارة أو مركبة بدون مكابح أو بمكابح عاطلة ، وحتى أن تجرأ على قيادتها بتلك الحالة فسيكون ذلك على حساب أعصابه وراحته النفسية . هذا أقرب مثال يمكن من خلاله بيان أهمية تقنية الموائع ودورها الرئيسي في حياتنا اليومية وفي العلوم التطبيقية المختلفة.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المنظومات أو الأنظمة المائعية (السائلية والهوائية) تحتل مكاناً بارزاً في العديد من التطبيقات الصناعية ، حيث نجدها في كل من : آلات السك ، آلات درفلة الفولاذ وفي عمليات التصنيع المختلفة بشكل عام ، وكذلك في الآلات الزراعية ، صناعة التعدين ، مجالات الطيران ، تقنيات الفضاء ، إكتشاف أعماق البحار ، النقل ، التقنيات البحرية ، وبالطبع في عمليات إكتشاف النفط والغاز. ويمكننا ، باختصار ، أن نقول : إن عدداً قليل جدا من البشر في المجتمعات الصناعية المتقدمة هم فقط الذين يمارسون حياتهم اليومية من دون أن يستفيدوا من تقنية الموائع المضغوطة أو أن تكون لهم بها علاقة مباشرة . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هذا الكتاب يهدف بالدرجة الأولى لتقديم المبادئ الأساسية للمائعيات الصناعية بإسلوب سهل وبطريقة مبسطة إلى جانب توفير المعرفة المطلوبة عن التطبيقات العملية المتعلقة بالمنظومات المائعية الصناعية فيما يخص مكوناتها وتركيبها وصيانتها. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ويجدر بنا أن نشير إلى أن كافة المكونات المائعية (المضخات ، الصمامات ، إسطوانات العمل ، المرشحات ، ... الخ) قد مُثِّلت ورسمت في هذا الكتاب كمقاطع ورُمز إليها إصطلاحياً بالرموز العالمية التي تنص عليها منظمة التقييس العالمية [/FONT]ISO[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وإذ أضع هذا العمل المتواضع بين أيدي طلبة العلم من ذوي التخصص في جامعاتنا ومعاهدنا العليا فإني أطمح في أن أكون قد أسديت لهم خدمة نافعة وقدمت لهم عوناً أكيداً لمواجهة التحديات العلمية المتنامية في هذا المجال ولمواكبة ركب العلم والتقدم الذي لا يتوقف عند حد.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]والله ولي التوفيق ....؛[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] الخير المبروك سعيد[/FONT]​ 

فكرة عامة 
[FONT=&quot]المنظومات العاملة بالموائع المضغوطة تعد من ضمن المكونات المهمة لتقنية الإدارة ونقل الحركة وقد إحتلت ـ بسبب خصوصياتها ومزاياها ـ موقعاً بارزاً في المجالات التطبيقية لتحويل الصور المختلفة للإشارة وتحويل الأنواع المتعددة للطاقة. وهي بذلك تساهم بقوة في الرفع من مستوى العمليات الإنتاجية وتعمل على تعزيز الإقتصاد الوطني وتدعيمه بشكل سريع وفعّال .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وتندرج تحت التعريف الأصلي للسوائل المضغوطة كافة العمليات الهيدروستاتية والهيدرودينامية وكذا الأجهزة ، الآلات والتجهيزات التابعة لها التي تعمل بالماء الذي يمثل الوسط الناقل هنا (البادئة : [/FONT]hydro[FONT=&quot] تعني الماء في اللغة الإغريقية ) . وما ذكر أعلاه يسري أيضا على الغازات المضغوطة (البادئة : [/FONT]Pneuma[FONT=&quot] تعني النَفَس في اللغة الإغريقية) .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]إن إستعمال المفهوم العلمي " السوائل والغازات المضغوطة " قد شاع في المجال التقني منذ زمن بعيد ، وهو عموماً يُطلق على جميع العمليات الهيدروستاتية والبنيوموستاتية ، وعلى الأجهزة ، والآلات والتجهيزات المائعية (حتى وإن أُستعملت وسائط أخرى غير الماء والهواء أو حيثما لا تكون هناك أية إحتمالات للاشتباه والخلط مع الأجهزة ، والآلات والتجهيزات التي تعتمد المبدأ الهيدرودينامي أو الهيدرونيوماتي أساسا لها في تحويل الطاقة) . أما في الأحوال الأخرى خلافاً لتلك المشار إليها فالأمر يقتضي إستعمال المفهومين هيدروستاتي أو بنيوموستاتي بشكل إستثنائي .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المعدات الهيدرستاتية أو البنيوموستاتية تعمل وفقاً لمبدأ الإزاحة الموجبة ، وهو المبدأ الذي يتم فيه تحويل طاقة الإدارة الميكانيكية في مضخة ما أو ضاغط معين إلى طاقة هيدروستاتية أو نيوموستاتية . طاقة الوضع لتيار الضغط المذكورة تتحول في محرك ما ـ عند تحويل القوة (أو عزم التدوير) وعند تحويل السرعة (أو عدد اللفات) ـ إلى شغل ميكانيكي محدد .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المعدات الهيدرودينامية والنيومودينامية تقوم بالمقابل بتوظيف أو إستخدام طاقة الحركة للوسط الدافق لتغيير عدد اللفات وعزم التدوير في إحدى آلات الجريان التُربينية (العَنَفات) .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الكتاب الذي بين أيدينا يستعرض : العمليات ، الأجهزة والمعدات التي يتم فيها عملياً تطبيق المبادئ الأساسية للتحويل الهيدروستاتي أو النيوموستاتي للإشارة والطاقة .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وكما جرت العادة نلاحظ أن العمليات الدينامية التحريكية قد تدخل أيضا ضمن هذا السياق ، إلا أن دورها في ذلك يظل محدوداً وغير ذي شأن ، لذلك لا يتعرض هذا الكتاب لأية آلة من الآلات التربينية . كما أنه لا يتطرق إلى تقنية الكبح الهيدرولي أو النيوماتي المستعملة في المركبات أو إلى تقنية الماء المضغوط أو إلى المنظومات الهيدرولية السائلية في الطائرات على الرغم من أنها جميعا تعمل وفقاً للوظائف الأساسية التي يتناولها هذا الكتاب ، وذلك لكونها تشترط متطلبات أو لوائح قانونية خاصة للأمن والسلامة .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبالمقابل نجد أنه قد تم ، بخصوص توليد الإشارة النيوماتية وما يتعلق بمعالجتها ، تخصيص حيز محدود في هذا الكتاب .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]في التقنيات المختلفة لنقل الحركة ، وتقنيات التحكم والتنظيم يتم أيضا ـ إلى جانب التطبيقات العملية للموائع المضغوطة ـ إستخدام التقنية الكهربائية والإلكترونية وكـذا الحلول الميكانيكية المختلفة . وفي أغلب الأحيان نجد أن تلك الحلول أو التطبيقات ما هي إلا إئتلافات مدمجة تجمع بين العديد من الأساليب المختلفة لنقل الطاقة (كالكهروهيدروليك مثلا) . الحل المثالي لإحدى المهام المتعلقة بنقل الحركة ، أو التحكم أو التنظيم يتوقف في الحقيقة دائماً على الدرجة التي يمكن بها الوفاء بالمتطلبات أو الإشتراطات التقنية والإقتصادية و كذلك طاقة العمل (الإرجونومترية) . ونلاحظ في هذه الحالة أن هناك سلسلة من المجالات التطبيقية النمطية التي يمكن فيها ـ بناءً على المزايا الخاصة ـ إعتماد أحد الأساليب المختلفة لنقل الطاقة ، بما فيها تلك المشار إليها أعلاه . وعلى سبيل المثال نجد أن هناك مجموعة معينة من المكابس ـ التي يقتضي الأمر فيها بأن تقوم بتنفيذ أشواط متغايرة طبقاً لسرعات وقوى وأزمنة توقفٍ متباينة ـ تُدار هيدرولياً بشكلٍ تام . أما التحويل أو النقل الثابت لعَدد اللفات وعزم التدوير فيتم جوهرياً بصورة ميكانيكية . في كثير من الحالات التطبيقية نلاحظ أن الضرورة تفرض علينا تعيين الحل الأنسب من بين الحلول العديدة المتاحة حتى وإن كانت تلك الحلول قائمة على أنواع متباينة من الأساليب المختلفة لنقل الطاقة .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبذا نجد أن من بين ما يستوجبه الأمر هنا يكمن في ضرورة معرفة مزايا التطبيقات العملية للموائع المضغوطة وعيوبها ، وهي المزايا والعيوب التي سنقوم لاحقا بإستعراضها والمقارنة بينها .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
* المزايا العملية للسوائل المضغوطة (الهيدروليك)[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]إمكانية توليد قوى وعزوم كبيرة بإستعمال عناصر بنائية تتسم بأبعاد وكتل محدودة وذلك بفعل كثافة الطاقة العالية للسائل الهيدرولي[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]توليد أو بالأحرى تحقيق الحركات المستقيمة بشكل مبسط وميسّر[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]تغيير سلس (لا تدريجي) لسرعة الإدارة وعدد اللفات مع إمكانية عكس إتجاه الحركة بصورة ميسّرة وكذلك التحرك أو الإنطلاق من حالة السكون تحت وطأة الحمل الأقصى أيضا [/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]إنخفاض مقاومة القصور الذاتي (أو العَطالة) لكل من المحركات الهيدرولية (بسبب أبعادها ومقاساتها) والكتل المتحركة وما ينجم عن ذلك من ضآلة في ثوابت الزمن [/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]من الممكن بيان القوى وعزوم التدوير الفعالة وإظهارها بسهولة ويسر بواسطة أجهزة قياس الضغط [/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]منظومة الحماية من فرط التحميل (بواسطة صمامات تحديد الضغط) تتسم بالبساطة وذات درجات كبيرة من المرونة بخصوص قابليتها للضبط والتعديل [/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]حرية الإختيار في تنسيق العناصر البنائية إزاء بعضها ، وذلك لتوفر إمكانية نقل الطاقة الهيدروستاتية عبر أنابيب التوصيل الممدودة أو تلك التي قد تكون مرنة أيضا[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]إمكانية التحكم الكهربائي والإلكتروني في الصمامات الهيدرولية يجعل السوائل المضغوطة مناسبة جدا للوسائل المؤتمتة وأدارت نقل الحركة [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]* عيوب تقنية السوائل المضغوطة[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]إرتفاع تكاليف الإنجاز نسبيا وذلك بسبب عمليات التصنيع الدقيقة التي تستهدف بالدرجة الأولى إنجاز العناصر البنائية المتحركة وتصنيعها بخلوص صغير جدا[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]إشتراطات عالية بخصوص ما يتعلق بعملية ترشيح السوائل الهيدرولية[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]مسافة النقل أو التحويل تعتبر محدودة بالنسبة للمنظومات السائلية الهيدرولية وذلك بسبب معدلات الفقْد الكبيرة في الضغط جراء اللزوجة المرتفعة نسبيا للسائل الهيدرولي [/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]إرتباط الخواص المهمة للسوائل الهيدرولية (كاللزوجة والإنضغاطية ) بالضغط والحرارة[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]يستوجب الأمر ، بالنسبة لكافة السوائل الناتجة من التسرب ، تخصيص أنابيب خاصة لإرجاعها إلى حوض تجميع الزيت [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]* المزايا العملية للغازات المضغوطة (نيوماتيك)[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]قابلية الإنضغاط أو الإنضغاطية الكبيرة للهواء تجعل عملية تخزين الهواء المضغوط سهلة وميسرة وبالتالي فإن إستخدام محطات الهواء المضغوط المركزية يُعد أمراً ممكناً ومتاحاً [/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]المعدات والمنظومات الهوائية النيوماتية تمتلك مقدرة عالية على نقل الهواء لمسافات كبيرة وذلك بسبب معدلات الفقد الصغيرة المترتبة عن اللزوجة المنخفضة للهواء[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]ليست هناك حاجة إلى أنابيب الإرجاع أو أنابيب التسريب[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]تكلفة منخفضة بشأن ما يتعلق ببناء المنظومات الهوائية النيوماتية وذلك لوجود شبكة الهواء المضغوط المركزية سلفا في معظم المصانع [/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]تأمين الحماية من فرط التحميل بواسطة التحكم في الضغط السائد بشبكة الهواء المضغوط المركزية[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]* عيوب تقنية الغازات المضغوطة[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]نتيجةً لمقدرة الهواء على إختزان الطاقة (خطورة وقوع الحوادث) يقتضي الأمر تحديد الضغط في الشبكات الهوائية النيوماتية بما يعادل [/FONT]0.6 [FONT=&quot] ... [/FONT]1.0[FONT=&quot] ميجابسكال ، لهذا السبب نلاحظ أن ليس للمعدات الهوائية ـ مقارنة بالمعدات الهيدرولية ـ سوى المقدرة على نقل قوى صغيرة ومحدودة فقط [/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]لا يمكن ، جراء قابلية الإنضغاط العالية للهواء ، تحقيق الحركات المنتظمة ـ وبصورة خاصة في حالة التحميل المتغاير الذي تعانيه المحركات الهوائية النيوماتية [/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]صدور الضجيج و إنبعاث الضوضاء أثناء خروج الهواء من منافذ التنفيس إلى الهواء الجوي المحيط[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]إن الإستفادة المثلى من المزايا والخصوصيات المشار إليها والمتمثلة في : التطبيق العملي للمبادئ الأساسية الفيزيائية وكذلك المعرفة العميقة لتركيبة الأجهزة وطريقة عملها تمثل بعض الأمور التي تُمكّننا من صياغة الدوائر السائلية والغازية بشكل مضمون وموافقا للإشتراطات العملية والوظيفية المستهدفة . وبذلك نكون قد أرسينا الإشتراطات الأساسية المطلوبة في هذه التقنية على نحوٍّ يسمح لنا بإستخدام المعدات السائلية والهوائية بشكل فعّال ويفسح لنا الطريق للتطرق إلى الفروع التطبيقية المستجدة والمتطورة لأجل المساهمة في زيادة الإنتاجية للعمليات الإنتاجية وكذلك لتأكيد قدرة المنتجات النهائية الداخلة في صناعة الآلات على المنافسة والرفع من وتيرتها عالمياً .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]إن أوسع المجالات التطبيقية الذي تأكد فيه نجاح الإستخدامات العملية للموائع المضغوطة وكفاءتها هو ذاك المتعلق بإستخدام الإنسان الآلي (الربوطات الصناعية) ، خاصة عند إقترانها بالتقنية الإلكترونية الدقيقة . وفي الختام نشير إلى أن الجهود المستقبلية في هذا الإطار هي تلك التي يجب بذلها في سبيل : خلق الأساليب الجيدة للسيطرة والتحكم في العمليات الدينامية ذات العلاقة بالموائع المضغوطة ؛ تخفيض الصخب والضوضاء ؛ زيادة العولية والعمر الإفتراضي للعناصر البنائية ؛ صياغة الدوائر السائلية الهيدرولية والمعدات الهيدرولية أكثر فأكثر بمساعدة تقنيات الحاسوب المختلفة .[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot] مدخل إلى علم الغازات المضغوطة (النيوماتيك) [/FONT]*
“Pneuma”[FONT=&quot] كلمة إغريقية تعني تنفس أو نَفَس أو نفحة هواء رقيقة . المصطلح الفني [/FONT]Pneumatic[FONT=&quot]أُستخدم أو بالأحرى اُطلق بادئ ذي بدء على ميكانيكا ضغط الهواء الخاصة بآلة العزف " الأُرْغُن " . ونحن نفهم اليوم من ذاك المصطلح العلمي: " التقنية التي توظِّف الغاز المضغوط كحامل للطاقة وناقل للإشارة في التطبيقات التكنولوجية المختلفة " . وبإزدياد معدل المكْنَنَة والأتْمَتة ، نجد أن الغازات المضغوطة قد أخذت دائماً تحوز في العقود الأخيرة على إهتمام كبير . وبالإستعانة بالعناصر البنائية القياسية يتم ، كما هو الحال في علم السوائل المضغوطة ، حل العديد من المهام المختلفة للمكننة والأتمتة . من بين المهام المذكورة نشير إلى تجهيزات التوريد ؛ تجهيزات الصرف وتجهيزات القمط المستخدمة في العمليات الإنتاجية وفي عمليات التجميع . من ضمن المجالات التطبيقية العديدة للغازات المضغوطة نجد أنها تستخدم في : آلات التغليف ، الآلات المستخدمة في الصناعات الخفيفة وفي الصناعات الغذائية ، في تقنية السباكة وفي المناجم . وحتى أنظمة التحكم المنطقية ، التي تكاد تكون حتى الآن قصراً على الهندسة الإلكترونية ، يمكننا اليوم تحقيقها وبنائها بنجاح كبير بواسطة العناصر المنطقية الهوائية (النيوماتية) .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مزايا تقنية الغازات المضغوطة وعيوبها ـ وبالتالي إستخداماتها التطبيقية ـ تتحدد من خلال خاصيتين من خواص الهواء . وهاتان الخاصيتان بالتحديد هما : الإنضغاطية والفواقد (الداخلية والخارجية) الضئيلة جراء اللزوجة المنخفضة ، وبناءً على ذلك يمكن تلخيصها على النحو التالي :[/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]الإنضغاطية العالية للهواء تتيح لنا إمكانية تخزين الطاقة والإحتفاظ بها .[/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]بسبب اللزوجة المنخفضة للهواء نجد أن تحقيق سرعات الجريان العالية في[/FONT][FONT=&quot]خطوط الأنابيب (20...40 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]متر لكل ثانية) ، في حال فواقد الضغط المتدنية نسبياً ، يعتبر أمراً ممكنا . تبعاً لذلك وبفعل التمدد تنتج معدلات عالية لسرعات الكباس ([/FONT]1… 6[FONT=&quot] م/ثا) وأعداد لفات كبيرة لإدارة الإساقة الدورانية (التوربينات حتى 150000 لفة لكل دقيقة) .[/FONT]​ -[FONT=&quot]الأطوال الكبيرة لأنابيب التوصيل تسمح لنا ـ حالما تكون فواقد الضغط منخفضة ، بإقامة محطة تغذية مركزية للهواء المضغوط (غياب أنابيب الإرجاع) . [/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]بسبب قابلية الإنضغاط المميزة للهواء نلاحظ أن إدارات الإساقة الهوائية تعتبر مرنة جدا عند مقارنتها ، من حيث السلوك النمطي (عدد اللفات/ عزم التدوير) بمحركات التوصيل على التوالي العاملة بالتيار المستمر . قابلية التحكم التحويلي الميسور والحركة السلسة الخالية أو المفتقرة للإهتزاز والصدم يعتبران من الأمور التي يمكن تحقيقها بالغازات المضغوطة .[/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]في حالة الإدارات الهوائية نشير إلى أن لا وجود لأية خطورة من فرط التحميل ، وذلك على إعتبار أن القوة والعزم يتم تحديدهما أساساً على ضغط الشبكة الرئيسية .[/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]إدارة الإساقة وأنظمة التحكم الهوائية تتميز بالمتانة و العولية (الوثوقية) ، غير حساسة إزاء الرطوبة والأتربة أو الغبار ويمكن تشغيلها في الأماكن التي يشوبها خطر الإنفجار .[/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]بسبب الإنضغاطية العالية للهواء نجد أن الحركة المنتظمة تكون ، بصورة خاصة في حالة التحميل المتغاير ، متعذرة وغير ممكنة (الإستعانة بإدارات الإساقة الهيدروهوائية) .[/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]بسبب القابلية العالية لخزن أو تخزين الطاقة (خطر وقوع الحوادث) ولأسباب إقتصادية يتم تحديد ضغط الشبكة بحيث يكون فيما بين [/FONT][FONT=&quot] ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]0.6 ... 1 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ميجابسكال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) . وتبعاً لذلك نجد مقارنةً بالسوائل المضغوطة (الهيدروليك) ـ في حالة المقاسات والأبعاد المستساغة تصميمياً ـ أنه من غير الممكن توليد أو الحصول سوى على قوى صغيرة فقط . قيمة إرشادية:
[/FONT]F<= 30000 N[FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]بناء على اللزوجة المنخفضة للهواء نلاحظ أن إدارات الإساقة الهوائية غير مُخْمَدة إلا على نحوٍّ طفيف [/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]الهواء المضغوط يعتبر ناقل من النواقل الغالية للطاقة ، إذ يتعذر غالباً إستغلال شغل التمدد أو الإستفادة منه .[/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]الصعوبات والمشاكل التي قد تطال المنظومة من الممكن أن تأتي من : [/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]موانع التسرب وحشوات الإحكام [/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]تكوّن الماء المتكثف وتكوّن الجليد (الثلج) في حالة التمدد الأدياباتي [/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]الصخب والضجيج الناجم من التنفيس [/FONT]


----------



## ناديه العراقي (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ممنونه وجزيل الشكر يارب التوفيق


----------



## korzaty (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور جدا جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين*


----------

